
Wasp Lisp - a Small Scheme-like Lisp - fogus
http://www.bluishcoder.co.nz/2009/11/wasp-lisp-small-scheme-like-lisp.html
======
rick_2047
I see wasp creates a dozen folders and files when I try to compile a binary
off it. This is actually very annoying, it will create folders and files which
are not actually required.Imagine a full hierarchy just for an hello
world.Where is the sense in it? I personally like to prefer to categorize my
own files in an hierarchy which is customized for a particular
project.Sometimes just a file and its binary does the trick and sometimes you
have to make just a test folder or a config folder. Not need to bind the
programmer to a standard.

~~~
swdunlop
What, exactly are you doing? Could you email me (swdunlop at gmail) with an ls
-lR of what intermediate files you are seeing? waspc -exe should be doing the
following:

* Regenerating precompiled modules as necessary. (These are .mo files, similar to Python .pyc files.)

* Selecting a VM "stub" executable.

* Concatenating the required modules and the stub to produce an executable for the target platform.

The only intermediates you should see are .mo precompiled module files, and
they are shared between builds. This is pretty standard for dynamic languages
that support partial compilation. With the fix for the dynamic library
dependency on libevent submitted by Chris Double last week, the resulting
binary should be able to stand alone.

